# Saunders Farm



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone!

Just wanted to tell everyone about this great place near ottawa. Its called Saundersfarm. i remmber going there when i was younger and i nearly peed my pants. Thuis place is of coarse proffesional. Its main 2 attractions are its haunted hayride and the barn of terror both worth going to see.

http://saundersfarm.com/

This place is great for all ages and has everythign you need. os if your ever in the nations capital why not pay it a visit!


----------

